# Do you weigh your budgie ?



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

Gassy is a tamed budgie. She allows me to weigh her in a gram scale.
She weighs 51 grams for a 4-years old budgie. 
She is not an English budgie but her grandfather was. 
Anyone here can show your budgie's weight for comparison ?








.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*English budgies average is around 45 grams with it ranging from 42 grams to 60 grams depending on body size.

Have you had your budgie checked by an Avian Vet (or Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience dealing with small birds) to ensure it is healthy and not overweight?

For all members, keep in mind that it is not healthy for budgies to be obese.

Obesity/Hepatic Lipidosis*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

51 grams would normally be considered too heavy for a non English type , since there is some English Budgie in Gassy that may make her a bit larger and give some allowance for extra weight but as FaeryBee has indicated it would be best to have an avian vet decide if she is too heavy for her frame.


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you for the replies. I think Gassy's bones are heavy. Not her general body size.

I stroke her feathers & abdomen using my thumb while she sits on my finger. So I kind of feel her body is in good shape. Anyway, her diet is not one that is of concern as shown in this picture. She also has plenty of space to fly about inside her flight cage, not to mention when she is playing with me outside the cage, she also flies graciously.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

It's always a good idea to get your bird checked by an avian vet who can tell you what an ideal weight for them would be. My past budgie Petal was a whopping 50 grams but this was actually a healthy weight for her. Could have been all the muscle she built from her air acrobatics lol.


----------

